# Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure



## jawarters

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

My daughters Compaq V2630US running WinXP Pro SP2 started doing the exact same thing spontaneously on 1/31/2008 after performing without a problem for almost 2 years. System reports a "media test failure" on the Realtek PCI Fast Ethernet Controller PXE-2.0 (Build 08). Eventually, it will revert to a BSoD, scan the HD for errors, find several, re-index and startup. However, it only runs a short time before crashing again. After each scan, additional (orphan) files are reported to be deleted, HD re-indexed, Win XP restarts only to crash again after a few minutes.

It hasn't run long enough to check any system conflicts. At this point, my suspicion points to an MS automatic update or to a system scan her school did to ensure her PC was virus free before connection to the school's net.

Several similar crashes are reported in a web search, with no real resolution. I don't believe reformatting is the answer as others have tried with the problem reappearing on re-install. Hardware problem? Driver problem?


----------



## jawarters

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected*

One I haven't tried yet, but several posts on http://www.nocrash.com/ncbbs/msgs/3576.shtml suggest that it works:

_ From: David on 04/07/2007 - I had the message on my IBM T43
PXE Media Test Failure Check Cable
PXE M0F Exiting Broadcom PEX ROM
Operating System not found
*
Solution: Remove Hard Drive and replace.​*Works great. Thanks to the forum i saved loads of stress, hours of time, and money._

It couldn't be that simple, could it?! Other posts on the same site suggest putting a piece of thin cardboard between the laptop HD cover and the HD to wedge it in more tightly.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## jawarters

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

Okie dokie, johnwill. However, IMHO, one of the "problems" with a forum is that there quickly becomes a significant number of threads which "probably" have the same issue, but due to phrasing / impatience or other factors are not tied together in a consistent fashion. Searching is only a partial solution. In other threads / forums I have seen similar messages affecting (almost always) laptops, and frequently HP / Compaq laptops.

In hopes that a search will pick up on this possible solution, I'll add the following "key words:" INTEL UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082) Copyright © 1997 - 2000 Intel Corporation, FOR REALTEK PCI ETHERNET CONTROLLER, PXE-E61: MEDIA TEST FAILURE, CHECK CABLE, For Realtek RTL8139(X)/8130/810X PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326).

Product name: V2630US, Compaq Presario, product number: ET933UA#ABA, 1.8 GHz AMD Turion 64 Mobile Processor ML-34 with 1 Mb L2 Cache, 1.5 Gb 333 MHz PC2700 DDR SDRAM, Win XP Pro SP2, ATI Radeon Xpress 200M IGP video with 128 MB (shared), 80 Gb (4200 rpm) HD, DVD±R/RW & CD-RW optical drive, integrated 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet LAN, integrated 54g 802.11b/g WLAN. Upgrad power supply to 90 watts as the OEM 65 watt AC adapter wasn't cutting it.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

In spite of the "forum problems", it's much easier to keep things straight when one issue is presented in the thread. It's also not as common as you think that the exact same solution solves the issue.

In your case, I'd be betting on a hardware issue.


----------



## jawarters

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

Maybe so. I have discovered that the error message was a response to no operating system being found on the HD, CD or floppy, with the network being the last option in the BIOS before the machine gives up looking. When the network adapter is disabled, the poor thing defaults to a simple flashing cursor. Ran disk diagnostics which first reported no problem, then came up with "No HDD" on the second try. Win XP reported the same on booting from the CD.

Despite that we were able to copy most files using an external drive enclosure. Last rescue attempt will be to try to repair the master boot record. Machine has to go back to HP/Compaq anyway to re-repair their last incomplete repair. Thanks for the advice -- Jim


----------



## nolexforever

*Re: Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected - media test failure*

in my case, this problem is somehow related to the boot order set in the BIOS. even though the HDD had first priority in the boot order, i had to disable the 'network boot' in order for the laptop to boot up Win XP from the HDD. after that, laptop boots up just fine and it doesnt seem like the HDD was failing or showing signs of malfunction.


----------

